# Mindf*uckbilder raten



## Irn-Bru (25. September 2010)

viele kennen sie bestimmt, die Mindf*uck Bilder ich mach mal ein Beispiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf dem ersten Blick fällt einem nichts auf, wenn man genau hinsieht sieht man ein schwarzen Mann(ist das politisch korrekt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


gibt viele solche Bilder, einige sind mit Photoshop bearbeitet andere sind einfachnur lustige Schnappschüsse.


Und los gehts ich poste gleich ein Bild, wer den Mindf*uck findet postet das nächste usw.
Denkt bitte an die Nettiquette hier im Forum....



Hier das erste Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Spoiler



Hände am fenster


Bei dem hier suche ich schon ner Woche. Kann mir jemand sagen was hier ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. September 2010)

nicht nur Hände,man sieht auch ein Gesicht....achso am Besten nur Bilder posten wo man auch den MF weiss.


Bei deinem Bild würde ich mal auf den Typen tippen ,der da ganz relaxt an der Ampel angeleht ist.


----------



## Petersburg (25. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Kann es sein, dass sich da Kira aus Death Note mit seinem Death Note an einer Laterne lehnt, während da hinten ein Unfall ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





&#8364;: Achja, ich muss ja selbst eins Posten, ob ich eins find?...


----------



## The Paladin (25. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Der Mann der die Straße überqueren will hat Stöckelschuhe an.


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. September 2010)

ja der Sinn ist es eigentlich dass man ein MF Bild postet wo man die antwort schon kennt, wenn jemand die Lösung hat darf derjenige das nächste MF Bild posten usw. einfach mal nach mindf*ck googeln ,gibt jede menge


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2010)

Naja. Dann poste ich mal eins bei dem ich es weiss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (26. September 2010)

Der ist Leicht:



Spoiler



Lachender, schwarzer Mann im Fenster


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2010)

Wenn du keinst postet mach ich es eben nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (26. September 2010)

Spoiler



Im Spiegel trinkt der Hund aus der Toilette.



Ich hab keins, macht einer weiter?


----------



## Thoor (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir mal wer den hier erklären :< ich finds echt nicht o.o


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann post ich mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh, da hat wer gepostet vor mir 


Spoiler



Denke mal über den Satz "You'll get no sleep" nach, wie lange du wohl suchen muss, bis du was findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und hier nicht so von dem Foto ablenken lassen, man muss schon alles lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (26. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Da gibts auch nichts zu finden. Deshalb "you'll get no sleep". Man sucht ständig, obwohl es nichts zu finden gibt ^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (26. September 2010)

Spoiler



Apple Notebook. War ja recht einfach.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (26. September 2010)

Spoiler



Da guckt wer aus dem Sofa. Unten rechts unter der Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Next:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. September 2010)

Spoiler



Der Korpus des Schmetterlings sieht wie ein Pensi aus, der auf unkonventionelle Art und Weise geputzt wird :O






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (26. September 2010)

Spoiler



Da steht FUCK auf dem Fisch^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Spoiler



Da ist so ein Fischmensch links hinter dem pinken Ballon






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. September 2010)

Hä kapier ich ned


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. September 2010)

hm sehe da auch nichts besonderes, kann es evtl. sein dass die Berge die man da im Hintergrund sind in den USA sind? Der MF wäre also Löwe in einer amerikanischen Wüste? Oder Ist der MF die Wasserpfütze mitten in der Wüste?


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hm sehe da auch nichts besonderes, kann es evtl. sein dass die Berge die man da im Hintergrund sind in den USA sind? Der MF wäre also Löwe in einer amerikanischen Wüste? Oder Ist der MF die Wasserpfütze mitten in der Wüste?



Genau. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es aus, als würde er in ein Loch schauen.


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (27. September 2010)

Spoiler



6Finger..rrr sexy =D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

Im Hintergrund sieht man einen T-Rex aus Jurassic Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hinten links im Nebel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei genauerem Hinsehen ist das Bild scheiße einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2010)

Spoiler: Die Nase vom oberen Mädchen 
Mindf*ck


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Spoiler: Die Nase vom oberen Mädchen
> Mindf*ck





Spoiler



Elles du bist so gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzinfakt :O. Da kommt plötzlich einer rauf der sieht abnormal aus!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

Deshalb schau ich mir * nicht * .gif mindfucked bilder an!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh hoppla da gehört ein nicht hin...


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Deshalb schau ich mir .gif mindfucked bilder an!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab doch nicht drauf geachtet^^


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der schlamm sieht stark nach nem Werwolf aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. September 2010)

Zu dem was Reflox gepostet hat:


Spoiler



HOLY SHIT, IST DAS EIN WERWOLF?! ODER IRGENDEIN ANDERES MONSTER? Sieht jedenfalls ziemlich...freakig...aus....



Hab gerade keine Lust ein MF-Bild zu suchen.

Edit: Zu Vrocas



Spoiler



Alter, als ich das Gesicht gesehen hab, hab ich voll den Schock bekommen (unten links beim Jungen)...das erste was ich bei MindFuck-Bildern suche ist irgendeine maximalpigmentierte Person/Figur....


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ist erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hoffe ist erlaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Freust du dich mich zu sehen oder ist das eine münzstange?


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Freust du dich mich zu sehen oder ist das eine münzstange?



Ich überlege auch gerade ob das Bild Real ist :I
Aber Münzstange... um was für Münzen geht's? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

Ist euch auch das Ding da aus dem Bauchnabel des Mädchens aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ist euch auch das Ding da aus dem Bauchnabel des Mädchens aufgefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jetut wo du es sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Mindfucks in einem Bild!


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wers herausfindet kriegtn Euro weil ich seh wirklich garnichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (27. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da dies noch nicht erraten wurde :



Spoiler



Der Mund des oberen Kind ist falsch herum.


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

m1chel schrieb:


> da dies noch nicht erraten wurde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Bild wurde schon aufgelöst. Mund und Nase sind falsch herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. September 2010)

Wer hat das denn gelöst?


----------



## Vrocas (27. September 2010)

m1chel schrieb:


> da dies noch nicht erraten wurde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh fuck fail, sorry...


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Spoiler: Die Nase vom oberen Mädchen
> Mindf*ck



Ich würd sagen ich ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (27. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub da muss man den Kontrast vom Bildschirm erhöhen damit mans sieht.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich glaub da muss man den Kontrast vom Bildschirm erhöhen damit mans sieht.



Mach ich ganz sicher nicht. Denn man sucht und dann sieht man eh wieder nen Herzinfaktschocker. 

Jap ich bin Schreckhaft.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Links im Bild pinkelt einer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Das Baby unterm Po






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Onkel und Tante der väterlichen Seite sind Geschwister? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Schwangerschaft über 12 Monate


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Link, steht in einer anderen Person?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. September 2010)

da steht LOL ^^


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

oke nextes bild.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Die vielen Haare unter den Achseln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Jopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Jopp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



üäh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA^^


----------



## Vrocas (28. September 2010)

Hab jetzt Lust auf Kuchen...

Sorry, war mit den Gedanken schon im Nachtschwärmer Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. September 2010)

Das weiß doch keine sau x.x da gibts glaubsch 3 vermutungen

irgendwas im himmel
irgendwas in den bergen
und irgendwo irgendwas ^^ 

angeblich soll der schnee in den rechten bergen nen dino darstelln


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Kann es sein dass der Mindfuck ist,dass es so aussieht, als würde die Strasse geradeaus in die "erhöhte Strasse" reingehen?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. September 2010)

Spoiler



Sieht aus wie ein ottifant- der wald rechts am berg^^


----------



## MasterXoX (28. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht aus wie ein ottifant- der wald rechts am berg^^




hast recht xD


----------



## Medmius (28. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



Zeigt das Schild über dem Eingang nicht "goatse" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. September 2010)

Pizzakarton?^^


----------



## Carcharoth (29. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Löst das bitte mal jemand auf? oO


----------



## MasterXoX (29. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Löst das bitte mal jemand auf? oO




kontrast vom bildschirm erhöhen sodass es heller wird^^


----------



## White_Sky (29. September 2010)

Wenn jemand das Waldbild gelöst hat, kann einer dann sagen was da drauf ist? Ich trau mich nicht wirklich, weil ich Angst hab, dass das ein psychisch angreifendes Bild ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. September 2010)

wie gehts dann mit dem Spoiler? bin irgendwie zu doof dazu 

also ich ich hab das Bild ganz groß rangezoomt(strg+mausrad bei FF) und heller gemacht, selbst dann sieht man den MF ziemlich schlecht.....Spoiler(hier hinter markieren) kann es sein das man da eine Fratze sieht?bzw. ein Schädel mit 2 Augen?


----------



## tonygt (30. September 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Löst das bitte mal jemand auf? oO



also ich hab das ganze mal über nen Grafikprogramm heller gemacht aber man sieht da nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wie gehts dann mit dem Spoiler? bin irgendwie zu doof dazu
> 
> also ich ich hab das Bild ganz groß rangezoomt(strg+mausrad bei FF) und heller gemacht, selbst dann sieht man den MF ziemlich schlecht.....Spoiler(hier hinter markieren) kann es sein das man da eine Fratze sieht?bzw. ein Schädel mit 2 Augen?



[spoiler*] [/spoiler] (ohne sternchen) 

Wie wärs mit verdunkeln, hab schonmal was gehabt das dann rausgestochen hat.


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt echt alle möglichen Filter, Farbpaletten,Kontraste etc ausprobiert und echt garnichts gefunden.. und ich hab eigentlich nen gutes Auge dafür.

Ich hab nur bemerkt, dass es so ganz schön gruselig wird ^^ :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: hmpf..irgendwie ist alles weicher geworden beim upload. Bei mir im Programm sehen die Äste aus wie blutige Adern *g*


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



Original sollte das "under neat that " wohl nicht mit auf die Torte^^ " Best wishes Suzanne" "We will miss you" wäre richtig


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt echt alle möglichen Filter, Farbpaletten,Kontraste etc ausprobiert und echt garnichts gefunden.. und ich hab eigentlich nen gutes Auge dafür.
> 
> Ich hab nur bemerkt, dass es so ganz schön gruselig wird ^^ :
> 
> ...



Ob das der Mindfuck ist?


----------



## Manowar (30. September 2010)

Gehe ich absolut nicht von aus, weil das nicht die Art der MF Bilder ist.
Der Mindfuck könnte einfach sein, dass da garnichts drauf zu finden ist, einen nicht schlafen lässt, man die Arbeitszeit damit vertut, nen Bild durch tausende Filter etc zu jagen, um im Endeffekt nichts zu finden, wo man aber glaubt doch was zu sehen, aber eigentlich nichts da ist und man einfach verrückt wird, bisderkopfexplodi...


----------



## Caps-lock (30. September 2010)

Ok eigentlich dachte ich das ich gut englisch sprechen kann....

Kann mir jemand mal den Text wörtlich und sinngemäß übersetzen ?

Beste Wünsche Susanne, weniger als adrett, dass wir dich vermissen / verfehlen / Fräulein werden ?


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2010)

"under neath that " =  darunter dann ...

Stell Dir vor, der Konditor fragt dich, was auf der Torte stehen soll. Und Du so: "Mit den besten wünschen Susanne" und darunter dann(!^^) "Wir werden Dich vermissen!". Tja - das hat der Konditor Wort für Wort auf die Torte geschrieben ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (30. September 2010)

Das mit der Torte ist doch eher ein FAIL Bild und kein Mindfuck oder?


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Hab mich voll erschreckt, als ich des gefunden hab O.o Passt auf!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. September 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was fürn gemeiner MF, habs aber raus.. 

Schaut mal was da steht: MindfucK.
Unterstrichen ist indfuc und das heißt übersetzt soviel wie: in df (dark forest) u c.
also in dark forest you see


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Ein Trost zum Waldbild. (keine ahnung was da drauf ist^^ trau mich nicht......oh SHIT OK ICH HABS) IST SCHOCKHAFT!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was fürn gemeiner MF, habs aber raus..
> 
> Schaut mal was da steht: MindfucK.
> Unterstrichen ist indfuc und das heißt übersetzt soviel wie: in df (dark forest) u c.
> also in dark forest you see



Ah ok Thx ^^Der ist fies!

EDIT: Boah ok ich hör auf mit den Bildern in Internet, da sind viel zu viele die schocken ( und irgentwie find' ich die jetzt schnell O.o)


----------



## MasterXoX (30. September 2010)

Was soll da aufm grauen Waldbild sein?^^


----------



## White_Sky (30. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was soll da aufm grauen Waldbild sein?^^



Das ist unten auf dem Boden >.< auf schwarze Details achten.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (30. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das ist unten auf dem Boden >.< auf schwarze Details achten.



ich Finds nicht FUUU


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Oktober 2010)

Boah - der ist ja noch fieser als meiner


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

also ich sehe bei dem Waldbild definitiv ein Totenschädel mit Augen, mal sehen ob ich es bearbeitet bekomme damit man es deutlich sieht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2010)

Bleibt bitte Jugendfrei mit den Bildern. Ich habe grad ein paar Bilder gelöscht, die Geschlechtsteile enthielten.


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

oh ok vielleicht hab ich ja auch nur eine verdorbene Phantasie...aber ich glaube dann werd ich mal das Bild was ich grad postet habe entfernen...hab da nämlich grad eben erst was gesehen 




Edit: so anderes Bild


----------



## Manowar (1. Oktober 2010)

Du siehst es nur ein mal? Das ganze gibt es 3 mal auf dem Bild  

edit
Wozu hast du es jetzt rausgemacht? O_o
Zam hätte es mitgelöscht, wenns anstößig gewesen wäre.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Oktober 2010)

Geschlechtsteile?! Auf ein "paar" Bildern?! Die müssen aber ziemlich mind*ck mässig eingebaut gewesen sein...  Ich hab da keins gesehen  Nur angedeutet Posen ...


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

> Wozu hast du es jetzt rausgemacht? O_o
> Zam hätte es mitgelöscht, wenns anstößig gewesen wäre.



hmja wie beschreibe ich das am besten ...sagen wir mal da war eine Frau und ein schwarzer Mann der auf einem Handtuch lag zu sehen, die Frau war grade dabei dem schwarzen man seinen kleinen schwarzen Mann zu bearbeiten(so sah es jedenfalls aus)....war sehr schelcht zu erkennen, wie gesagt vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu verdorben


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> also ich sehe bei dem Waldbild definitiv ein Totenschädel mit Augen, mal sehen ob ich es bearbeitet bekomme damit man es deutlich sieht.




das wär gut weil ich seh da nix ^^


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Da parkt ein Auto an der Wand?



Wenn richtig, FFA ^^


----------



## Manowar (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hmja wie beschreibe ich das am besten ...sagen wir mal da war eine Frau und ein schwarzer Mann der auf einem Handtuch lag zu sehen, die Frau war grade dabei dem schwarzen man seinen kleinen schwarzen Mann zu bearbeiten(so sah es jedenfalls aus)....war sehr schelcht zu erkennen, wie gesagt vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu verdorben




Ich sagte doch schon..du hast da nur eine Sache gesehen? Da sind mehrere solcher Sachen auf dem Bild..such nochmal 

Und wenns so schlimm gewesen wäre, hätte es Zam direkt mitgelöscht.
Weiter oben war ein Bild, wo einer im Hintergrund gepullert hat und man seinen Schniepel gesehen hat. Das wurde gelöscht.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Recht easy, aber lustig ^_^


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatten wir schon.

da isn t-rex im nebel


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> hatten wir schon.
> 
> da isn t-rex im nebel



Dann such ich ebn n neues. Sry ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O_o


----------



## Arosk (1. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Das isn Typ :O



FFA falls richtig xD


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yau Richtig. Dabei sieht "sie" ganz gut aus  FFA


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

> Ich sagte doch schon..du hast da nur eine Sache gesehen? Da sind mehrere solcher Sachen auf dem Bild..such nochmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene die anderen Sachen hab ich schon gesehen, doch das andere ist mir erst viel später aufgefallen, sieht man auf den ersten Blick nicht.




ok weiter gehts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (1. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Mitte und dann ein wenig unten links ist ein Teil von einem Gesicht zu sehen.



Ich hab kein's sorry.


----------



## White_Sky (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> also ich sehe bei dem Waldbild definitiv ein Totenschädel mit Augen, mal sehen ob ich es bearbeitet bekomme damit man es deutlich sieht.






MasterXoX schrieb:


> das wär gut weil ich seh da nix ^^



Wenn ihr beide mein Waldbild meint:

WTF?! Wo ist da ein Totenschädel? Da unten auf dem Boden ist eine Leiche O.o (bzw. man sieht ein ganzes schwarzes Bein)


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Wenn ihr beide mein Waldbild meint:
> 
> WTF?! Wo ist da ein Totenschädel? Da unten auf dem Boden ist eine Leiche O.o (bzw. man sieht ein ganzes schwarzes Bein)




wo is da ne leiche


----------



## White_Sky (1. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> wo is da ne leiche



Das sieht man nicht ganz, sondern nur ein schwarzes Bein. (Unten auf den Boden)


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Bereich das schwarzen Kastens mal genau hinsehen und evtl. das Bild etwas heller machen.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was soll da sein? außerdem hatten wir das bild schon ^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

lies mal die Posts von den anderen über mir....


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> lies mal die Posts von den anderen über mir....




Welche?^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

......



> Wenn ihr beide mein Waldbild meint:
> 
> WTF?! Wo ist da ein Totenschädel? Da unten auf dem Boden ist eine Leiche O.o (bzw. man sieht ein ganzes schwarzes Bein)





> Wenn ihr beide mein Waldbild meint:
> 
> WTF?! Wo ist da ein Totenschädel? Da unten auf dem Boden ist eine Leiche O.o (bzw. man sieht ein ganzes schwarzes Bein)




hast sogar selbst was dazu geschrieben...


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hä??


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2010)

Das Einzige, was ich gesehen habe, sind zwei Augen. Nachdem ich Ewigkeiten mit Kontrast und Helligkeit gespielt hab. Aber gruslig war's nicht. Aber in dem anderen Waldbild seh ich nix xD


----------



## White_Sky (1. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ein Trost zum Waldbild. (keine ahnung was da drauf ist^^ trau mich nicht......oh SHIT OK ICH HABS) IST SCHOCKHAFT!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist das Waldbild von mir.



MasterXoX schrieb:


> hä??



Hab ich auch gedacht, als ich sein/ihr Kommentar gelesen hab.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Das ist das Waldbild von mir.



Ja, und genau da seh ich nix. Bin ich blind? Oder muss ich da auch wieder alles umstellen, damit ich was seh?


----------



## White_Sky (1. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, und genau da seh ich nix. Bin ich blind? Oder muss ich da auch wieder alles umstellen, damit ich was seh?



Nein du musst nix einstellen, das ist weiter unten von den Sonnenlicht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. Oktober 2010)

das Bild hier ist auch gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dling (1. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Die ganzen Gemüsegesichter .


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die ganzen Gemüsegesichter .




haha lol hast recht


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sitzt da ein affe auf dem baum !?


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Nein, das ist ein Gesicht (denke ich jedenfalls). 

Edit: Hier das nächste: *** maladin shit brix ***


----------



## TrollJumper (2. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Eine Schlange?



Wenns richtig ist FFA


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Mhm die hab ich gar nicht gesehen. xD
Dachte eigentlich 



Spoiler



Der nackte Typ auf den anderen



Was meinen die anderen?


----------



## TrollJumper (2. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht ist der Mindf*ck auch, dass dein MF meinen MF sieht.


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery-Team...wo ist der Mindf*ck?


----------



## Petersburg (2. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ich meine, die "Schlange" ist nur ein Schlauch, der Typ ohne Badehose ist richtig!


----------



## Lethior (2. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Es sind übrigens beide Typen die keine Badehose tragen^^


----------



## Dling (2. Oktober 2010)

Die sin aber doch alle Nackich


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Die sin aber doch alle Nackich



So siehts aus!


----------



## Dominau (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Es sieht so aus als ob der junge dem Pfarrer, naja ihr wisst schon^^



Hab gerade keinen FFA^^


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Zwei haben gar nichts in der Hand, die machen die Pistolen-Geste


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



der eine mann hat keine waffe sondern nur seine hand


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



zwischen dem "1" und dem " 2" ist ein maximalpikmentierter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2010)

Das ist keine Lampe ;P
FFA


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das ist keine Lampe ;P
> FFA



joa sieht wohl ganz nach einer Frau aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



die oma auf dem sofa


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Sorry - ich seh da keine   Nur ne Decke und zwei Kissen.


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2010)

Weil da auch keine ist  
Mit viel Fantasie, kann man mal wieder einige Gesichter im Muster der Couch erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Weil da auch keine ist



Das ist aber der Mindf*ck


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Das dann aber ein doofer


----------



## Manowar (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ist deine Oma etwa 80cm lang, hat grau gelocktes Haar und liegt so merkwürdig auf der Couch? 

Es wird einfach dieses dämliche Gesicht sein, was man über den Haaren der Oma *hüstel* sieht 
Ich mag solche Mindfuck Bilder btw garnicht..mit viiiel Fantasie, kann man auf jedem Bild irgendwelche Gesichter erkennen.


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte jetzt eher gedach der MF ist, dass ihr von uns aus gesehen linker Arm fast 2m lang ist und der rechte nur halb so lang^^


----------



## Haggelo (6. Oktober 2010)

upps, das ist mir garnicht aufgefallen


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Oben rechts hinter den Kisten ist ein miesefieser Clown.



Bild hab ich leider grad keins, also ist es FFA.

Ich hab noch ne Frage zu dem Poolbild mit den leicht bekleideten Herr und Damenschaften .
Ist es ok das wir auf Buffed Werbung für ne Pr0nseite machen ?


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

Dann poste ich noch eins ;&#9788;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Das Auge, das ausm Bett guckt



FFA


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathloc (7. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Hakenkreuze auf der Kutte...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insider...


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Hatten wir schon, is Goatseähnliches auf dem schild zu sehen.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Oktober 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oben rechts hinter den Kisten ist ein miesefieser Clown.



Was bin ich froh, dass ich mir bei dem Bild irgendsowas gedacht und es deswegen nicht angeguckt hab..



Spoiler



Angst vor Clowns ist NICHT witzig




Ein einfaches...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Der rechts zeigt seinen Arsch^^ ffa


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hakenkreuze auf der Kutte...



Was fürn Hakenkreuz?
Ich dachte eher an die Leiche die im Wasser schwimmt...und keine sau schaut hin


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Was fürn Hakenkreuz?
> Ich dachte eher an die Leiche die im Wasser schwimmt...und keine sau schaut hin



Ich hab den Bildbezug gelöscht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (8. Oktober 2010)

Hatten wir auch schon.


Spoiler



Die Augen über dem Hasen seinem rechten Ohr.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hakenkreuze auf der Kutte...




wo ist da ein Hakenkreuz? da schwimmtn typ im wasser ^^


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Die Xbox ist nirgends anstöbselt





MasterXoX schrieb:


> wo ist da ein Hakenkreuz? da schwimmtn typ im wasser ^^




Lesen hilft..


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß ^^


----------



## Cathan (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Der Wolf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2010)

Mh seh da nix :-/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

kleiner Tipp: Es ist kein Gesicht. 

Man sieht es nicht direkt, aber beim genauen Hinschauen erkennt man es doch schon. (Richtung Fenster  )


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2010)

Ziemlich karges Zimmer  ...aber ansonsten seh ich da auch nüschts.


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Is des' Mähdrescher hinterm Fenster?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich löse es mal auf, ich hafte für nix, die Lösung stand so unterm Bild...



Spoiler



Das Fenster ist nicht echt... o.O



FFA


----------



## Dweencore (12. Oktober 2010)

Mit den Fenster kann schon stimmen, schaut auswie ne Folie.


----------



## Sunyo (12. Oktober 2010)

Und von wo kommt sonst das Licht rein?


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Und von wo kommt sonst das Licht rein?



Vielleicht ist es ein Poster? Also vor dem Fenster ein Poster von einem Fenster. ähm... das würde aber 0 Sinn machen...


----------



## Dweencore (12. Oktober 2010)

oder es ist das, was hinter dem Fenster steht/ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Soll eigentlich eine Leinwand sein. Habs hier reingestellt um einfach mal zu schauen, ob jemand drauf kommt. Habs zunächst auch nicht wirklich gesehen.


----------



## Sunyo (12. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Soll eigentlich eine Leinwand sein. Habs hier reingestellt um einfach mal zu schauen, ob jemand drauf kommt. Habs zunächst auch nicht wirklich gesehen.



Das ist aber dann eher ein FAIL: Leinwand + Beamer in so einem Zimmer...xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab irgendwie sofort 2 Gläser von einem Fernglas erkannt...also das jmd. im Gebüsch hockt, und spannt.


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich hab irgendwie sofort 2 Gläser von einem Fernglas erkannt...also das jmd. im Gebüsch hockt, und spannt.



also wenn du das gleiche meinst wie ich: Die sind irgendwie zu "dick" um von einem Fernglas zu sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

So neue Runde ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das dürfte aber jeder erkennen...


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Die Melonen und die Gurke ergeben zusammen...


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Zum einen dieses merkwürdige Kind und der Kerl hat riesige Eier



Nichts zum Suchen, aber ich fand das super:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Sieht für mich nach Hannibal Lecter aus



beim zweiten weiss ichs nicht - die Treppe seiht funktionstüchtig aus, alt aber funktionstüchtig


edit: jetzt hab ichs doch gesehen ^^


----------



## Dominau (13. Oktober 2010)

Zum 2. Bild..



Spoiler



2 Augen am Anfang der Treppe.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Nö- ich seh da rechts unten ein ...hmm..kleines Wesen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Die Hunde/Kanninchen/was auch immer im Hintergrund :/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (13. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Ein gewickelter Mann (erkennt man an den Schuhen).



Sorry ich hab keins. Im Internet gibt's viel zu schreckliche.


----------



## TheEwanie (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann post ich mal eins...Pöses.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (13. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Der Holzwürfel ist komisch aufgebaut.



Hab keins.


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ein gewickelter Mann (erkennt man an den Schuhen).



Musste auf jeden Fall schmunzeln *g*

Das ist der "neue" Digital Tarn (ACU) der US Army


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Musste auf jeden Fall schmunzeln *g*
> 
> Das ist der "neue" Digital Tarn (ACU) der US Army



ich dacht das war nurn proto


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Eine nackte Frau auf der Blesse


----------



## Manowar (14. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich dacht das war nurn proto



Nope




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (14. Oktober 2010)

Das Mikrofon wird nur von einer Hand gehalten. 
ffa


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Pferd is ja genial ^^


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein neues :-P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Da ist Gott oder sowas zu sehen ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmm... war wohl zu anstössig ....ich seh da kein Bild  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Oktober 2010)

Bild von Ellesmere: 



Spoiler



man gucke sich das bild mal schräge an ^^



Bild von Shikari:  



Spoiler



da ist ein gruselkind links an der kleinen wand cO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es sieht hat Skill :O


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



da ficken tiere draußen^^


----------



## Dominau (21. Oktober 2010)

El schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wurde zwar schon gelöst aber mir ist was aufgefallen..


Spoiler



könnte es sein das auch die mülltonne gemeint ist? sieht so als als hätte sie einen pipi mann^^



edit: hab hier ein gutes gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

hahahaha 


Spoiler



ehm es sieht aus als würde sie die beine spreitzen . sind aber nur 2frauen die komische sitzen


ffa


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hahahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




u failed.



Spoiler



da guckt ausm sessel unten ein maximal pigmentierter mann


----------



## Dominau (22. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> u failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doppelfail.



Spoiler



Erstens ist es eine Katze und zweitens ist es richtig. die frauen tragen beide den selben rock und es sieht nur so aus als ob drunter noch jmd sitzen würde.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Doppelfail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




verdammt^^


----------



## asszudemi (23. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nen einfaches zum warmwerden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ein etwas schwierigeres


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



die ganz rechte mit den schwarzen haaren nimmt das mikrofon in den mund^^



das mit einstein weiß ich nicht


----------



## Ahijad (23. Oktober 2010)

;D



Spoiler



Ihr müsst das Einstein Bild mit nur einem Auge ansehen und halt ganz nah ran, damits "verschwimmt"... Ich weiß nicht recht wie ich sagen soll :-/
Aber auf jeden Fall ->
Marylin Monroe ftw ;D



Bild werd ich nachreichen, kann atm nur mit dem Handy ins Internet ;(


----------



## asszudemi (23. Oktober 2010)

schielen beim einstein bild reicht schon ^^


----------



## Dominau (23. Oktober 2010)

Wow das mit dem einstein ist echt gut!


----------



## asszudemi (24. Oktober 2010)

noch immer kein neues bild? 
na gut ich hab nochmal 2 hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



der eine soldat ganz links spielt mit nem controller rum





Spoiler



die sitzen auf garkeiner bank^^


----------



## asszudemi (24. Oktober 2010)

ein letztes für heute dann geh ich pennen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



der bildet mit seinen tentakeln das wort "octopus"


----------



## Sunyo (24. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mulajack (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub das hatten wir noch ned =)


----------



## asszudemi (25. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Der Nachrichtensprecher selber sieht aus wie der Vergewaltiger





Spoiler



die Schulter und Achsel des Mädchens ganz rechts sehen so aus als wären sie der Arsch des Mädchens in der Mitte





Spoiler



Ein Alien wartet vor der Haustür


----------



## asszudemi (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riku182 (25. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Sie wird beobachtet...





Spoiler



Ich frage mich wieviel Gehalt die beiden Männer so als Bombe bekommen. Ist bestimmt nen toller Beruf...


Zum letzen mhh Keine Ahnung vielleicht dass sie denk ich mal Schwanger ist?


----------



## Ahijad (25. Oktober 2010)

Zur schwangeren....


Spoiler



wenn man sich selbst im Spiegel fotografiert... Dann sollte es spiegelverkehrt sein, nicht?
Außer sie hat das Foto danach gespiegelt...wer weiß?^^


----------



## Darton (25. Oktober 2010)

oder sie hat nen shirt an, wo es spiegelverkehrt draufsteht ^^


----------



## Ahijad (25. Oktober 2010)

Darton schrieb:


> oder sie hat nen shirt an, wo es spiegelverkehrt draufsteht ^^




Wer hat das nicht? ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

Zur schwangeren: 



Spoiler



lest mal, was drauf steht: "i'm a blonde"

und jetzt schaut mal auf ihre haarfarbe.


----------



## Ahijad (25. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Zur schwangeren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmhhh... Wenn, dann ist der Mindfuck aber nicht sonderlich toll..


----------



## asszudemi (25. Oktober 2010)

ne das mit der fehlenden spiegelverkehrten schrift war schon richtig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Im Wasser ist ein Gesicht dass die Hand entgegenhält.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Omg Pedobear is everywhere ;D



wenn richtig ffa^^


----------



## Riku182 (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe dass es net zu anstößig ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Die hat was unterm Kleid versteckt :O



FFA


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
viel spaß


----------



## Sunyo (27. Oktober 2010)

Zu dem ersten:



Spoiler



Da ist ganz oben am Rand (ca. senkrecht über dem "R" von "BRICKS") ein Gesicht.



Den Rest überlass ich den anderen, will ja nicht alles verraten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

sieht iwie aus wie ne puppe^^


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



Schonmal das nette Bild rechts gesehen? Das hängt nicht in einen "Mädchenzimmer"^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Schonmal das nette Bild rechts gesehen? Das hängt nicht in einen "Mädchenzimmer"^^


Was ist daran Mindfuck? Die Person, die so Fotos macht wird das bestimmt nicht in ihrem "Mädchenzimmer" tun... o_O


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht iwie aus wie ne puppe^^




jap das 2. bild ist eine puppe^^ 

edit: los das letzte noch mit der frau


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was ist daran Mindfuck? Die Person, die so Fotos macht wird das bestimmt nicht in ihrem "Mädchenzimmer" tun... o_O



Naja, das dort drauf sieht irgendwie aus, wie Kübelböck in Simsstyle mit Möpsen. 

Zum unteren:

Der hintergrund sieht aus wie eine Stirn bei der man den oberen Teil der "Augenhöhlen" sieht.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zum unteren:
> 
> Der hintergrund sieht aus wie eine Stirn bei der man den oberen Teil der "Augenhöhlen" sieht.




hm wat? was meinst du xD


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> hm wat? was meinst du xD



Wo issen das Bild jetzt wieder? o.O

egal, dier hintergrund sieht aus wie ein abgeschnittenes Gesicht, finde ich jetzt zumindest.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wo issen das Bild jetzt wieder? o.O
> 
> egal, dier hintergrund sieht aus wie ein abgeschnittenes Gesicht, finde ich jetzt zumindest.




meinst du das dritte bild mit der frau? 

edit: wtf das bild is weg cO


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> meinst du das dritte bild mit der frau?
> 
> edit: wtf das bild is weg cO



Ja das dritte meine ich.^^

Bei mir wird das Bild nicht angezeigt, und es steht auch nicht Eingefügtes Bild darunter. Ist einfach nichts mehr.^^


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2010)

beim 2. bild find ich komisch, dass die irgendwie keinen kehlkopf hat :-)


----------



## asszudemi (30. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1: Gesicht ganz oben im Bild 
2: Es ist eine Barbiepuppe und kein Mensch
3: man sieht die augen des Mädchens obwohl sie die Augen geschlossen hat


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

asszudemi schrieb:


> 1: Gesicht ganz oben im Bild
> 2: Es ist eine Barbiepuppe und kein Mensch
> 3: man sieht die augen des Mädchens obwohl sie die Augen geschlossen hat



Schon lange aufgelöst... =/


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




posten will ja kein anderer 

edit: grad noch gefunden voll fies xDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

1. 



Spoiler



typ in der tür links


2. 



Spoiler



typ in der tür links/ 2 bei der kapelle sitzt ein geist  von einer bösen,bösen sekte


----------



## Mr.62 (30. Oktober 2010)

yep^^ ich hätt noch eins aber das ist recht schreckhaft soll ich es in einen spoiler packen?^^


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> edit: grad noch gefunden voll fies xDD
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XXDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!
Das ist der beste Mindf*ck den ich je gesehen hab!^^ XDDDDD


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Mikrofon wird von einer Hand gehalten ( hat schon einer gesagt ) UND: Bei den dritten Mann unten rechts, ist - neben seiner Hand - noch eine Hand.


----------



## Onico (31. Oktober 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> yep^^ ich hätt noch eins aber das ist recht schreckhaft soll ich es in einen spoiler packen?^^



Wuah....
Bin zwar sehr schreckhaft, doch packst halt mal rein...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Oktober 2010)

Spoiler



da steht n166er, auf deutsch gesagt: nigger xD


----------



## asszudemi (31. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mikrofon wird von einer Hand gehalten ( hat schon einer gesagt ) UND: Bei den dritten Mann unten rechts, ist - neben seiner Hand - noch eine Hand.



wenn du genau hinsiehst erkennst du das zwischen den beiden männern ganz rechts noch eine peron zwischen ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (2. November 2010)

Was is da ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Bin auch noch am suchen :O


----------



## Onico (2. November 2010)

Ich such jetzt auch schon ne ganze Weile,
doch finde Nichts...


----------



## Jengor (2. November 2010)

Spoiler



Die bauen Lebkuchenhäuser, obwohl draußen noch Gras wächst?
6 Häuser, aber nur 4 Personen?
Das Mädchen am Ende des Tisches nascht von ihrem Haus?



Falls was davon richtig ist FFA


----------



## iShock (3. November 2010)

glaub das wär zu offensichtlich @jengor 


ich weiß nicht aber ist unter dem Kinn von dem Mädel ganz rechts ein Augenpaar ? :S

ach oder ist es die Statue auf dem Schrank hinter dem Mädel in der Mitte ? Sieht ein bissl merkwürdig aus was da getrieben wird 


Ps: Sry weiß nich wie Spoiler gehen, kann mir mal wer ne Anleitung geben ?xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

Bei "Weitere Stile" Spoiler klicken und dann den Text eingeben.
oder einfach [ spoiler ] ... [ / spoiler ]

musst halt in den klammern bei spoiler die leertaste weglassen, diente ja nur zum verdeutlichen^^


----------



## iShock (3. November 2010)

Spoiler



ah ok thx


----------



## Sunyo (3. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen:


Spoiler



Alle haben die Augen geschlossen


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

oh hoppla falscher thread sorry


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Januar 2011)

Da niemand mehr was Postet pack ich einfach was rein. 
WARNUNG! Ziemlich schwer und nur für Kenner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunyo (14. Januar 2011)

Spoiler



Der dunkelhäutige Mann, der das "Auto" fährt?


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2011)

Spoiler



Auf dem schwarzen "Auto" steht in einem weissen Balken "the Game"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Januar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Richtig und
2. 



Spoiler



Im Fenster ist ein irrer "Doktor"



Free for All


----------



## Uachu (15. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bo0wW (16. Januar 2011)

Spoiler



Rechts oben ein nackter Mann auf einen nackten Mann?


----------



## Uachu (16. Januar 2011)

rischtisch^^
will nich wissen wie sich das anfühlt -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (29. Januar 2011)

Spoiler



Die Frau im Hintergrund hat Seltsame Tentakel.



FFA


----------



## Grushdak (29. Januar 2011)

Schon interessant, was so alles als sogenanntes *Mindfuck* bezeichnet wird - 
aber absolut nix Derartiges ist - auch hier Gepostetes.
Vieles sind einfach nur versteckte Sachen, die aber nix mit Gedankenmanipulation/Täuschung zu tun haben.

........

so für Einige wahrscheinlich ein Altbekanntes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2011)

Der ist ja einfach. Die Treppe scheint Endlos zu sein, ist sie aber nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zroxx (29. Januar 2011)

Zu Grushdaks Mindfuck muss ich ja nichts sagen, man muss es nur anschauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panzor (29. Januar 2011)

Spoiler



das kind bläst ihm einen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2011)

TheEwanie schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich kein mindfuck sondern ein vermeindliches foto des slender man, ein neuzeotlicher urban mythos über einen shapeshifter

@ Panzor 


Spoiler



ihr rechtes knie sieht aus wie ein p*nis



bild kommt später


----------



## TheGui (5. Februar 2011)

Nimm es in den Mund!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (26. März 2011)

sieht aus wie n Penis lol ... und die Farbe lol... nicht so ganz Mindfuck Oo







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (26. März 2011)

Spoiler



Unaständige Einhörner?!


----------



## Lassart (27. März 2011)

Rüchtüsch


----------



## Brummkreisel (27. März 2011)

http://demotivatorsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/schwarzerhumuooor.jpg


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2011)

Spoiler



Er ist allein unter Dunkelhäutigen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (28. März 2011)

Spoiler



die schaukel am zweiten pfosten sieht aus wie ein "typ mit einer maske?"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lassart (28. März 2011)

Spoiler



Wenn man wirklich GANZ genau hinsieht, kann man einen Dino aufm Bett erkennen


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Spoiler



Österreich hat die Flagge von Tschechien? (Das ist doch Tschechien oder?^^)



FFA


----------



## iShock (10. April 2011)

Spoiler



/facepalm Deutschland hat Flagge von Schweiz und Polen = TürkeiKroatien hab ich kp ob die richtig ist, glaub aber die war irgendwas mit blau weiß nochewas ? :S


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Falls das noch nicht gelöst wurde. Hat das Kind links nicht nen ziemlich langen Arm ? oder kommt mir das nur so vor :O


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. April 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> Falls das noch nicht gelöst wurde. Hat das Kind links nicht nen ziemlich langen Arm ? oder kommt mir das nur so vor :O



Jetzt wo du's sagst...ist mir garnicht aufgefallen oO


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

Kommschon, der war schon 4mal hier. 

Er ist der einzige "Weisse"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2011)

Wtf, ich habe ALLE Seiten durch geguckt und das Bild nicht gesehen :O Aber viele Bilder wurden mir auch nicht angezeigt.

Also auf dem Bild ist entweder der Junge Links mit der Hand in der Hose, oder der komisch aussehende Junge hinten Rechts das gesucht.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. April 2011)

1. Das komische am bild mit den 3 Dunkelhäutigen typen und dem weissen ist nicht, das er der einzige weisse ist, sondern das auf seinem T-Shirt "alone in the dark" steht

2. das gruppenfoto
der ganz rechts wurde einfach mal zur hälfte abgschnitten....toller fotograf


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> 1. Das komische am bild mit den 3 Dunkelhäutigen typen und dem weissen ist nicht, das er der einzige weisse ist, sondern das auf seinem T-Shirt "alone in the dark" steht
> 
> 2. das gruppenfoto
> der ganz rechts wurde einfach mal zur hälfte abgschnitten....toller fotograf



1. Das meinte ich ja mit "Er ist alleine unter Schwarzen (dunklen)

2. Richtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (13. April 2011)

Spoiler



2e von links istn Kerl, zumindest im Gesicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. April 2011)

Spoiler



Die Wolke bildet ein Clownsgesicht



Edit: Weiß jemand was hier der MindFuck ist? Ob es überhaupt einen gibt? Kann nix finden und denke, dass es nur eine Verarsche ist (der Titel scheint ein Anzeichen dafür zu sein...). Laut den Comments auf der Seite soll auf ihrer Schulter eine katzenähnliche Figur zu sehen sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (13. April 2011)

das Kabel rechts weiter unten vielleicht, sieht so aus als obs aus ihr kommt^^ 
und manchmal gibts solche Bilder wo nix is


richtig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. April 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also echt wie kann man das übersehen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Alux schrieb:


> das Kabel rechts weiter unten vielleicht, sieht so aus als obs aus ihr kommt^^
> und manchmal gibts solche Bilder wo nix is
> 
> 
> ...



Auch viel zu einfach


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hab leider keins, steinigt mich


----------



## Edou (13. April 2011)

Zu dem letzten Post auf der vorherigen Seite: Schaut mal das Poster hinten links im Bild an.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. April 2011)

hmm
was soll dem an dem poster das da hängt so komisch sein...ist vielleicht bisschen komisch für die junge frau aber solls ja geben. müsste man wissen wer das auf dem poster ist.

finde das ist einfach eine hübsche frau, deshalb auch Perfection und nicht mindfuck.


----------



## Poseidoom (15. April 2011)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder hat ihre Hose einen Riss? oO


----------



## Aventhor (5. Juni 2011)

Naja vielleicht kommts drauf an WIE der Freddie seine Finger hällt. ^^ Sowas macht man nicht.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (15. Dezember 2011)

ist leider OT aber wieso sehe ich hier zu 90% statt einem bild nur "eingefügtes Bild" da stehen? und wenn ich auf show spoiler klicke passiert nichts!?
sitze auf meinem eigenen pc daheim, da sollte doch nichts gesperrt sein oder so. kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

mfg


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Juni 2012)

Hmm, für mich sieht das so aus, als ob der Stecker, unten rechts, ein kleiner Schwanz wäre^^


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2012)

Wußte ich es doch schon länger - ich habe 'ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

